# Creating fly farm from scratch



## Learnphysics (Mar 24, 2008)

I'v got an ooth thats due in about 3 weeks, and am wondering is it possible to "breed" flies in that time, and get

a good cycle going (also do nypmhs eat maggots or infant flies?)

Can i simply catch wild flies, hope they lay maggots in the enclosure, and feed them till i get flies?

Before i go out to buy fly culture or anything, i want to from scratch to get a good fly-mantis cycle going.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 24, 2008)

Learnphysics said:


> I'v got an ooth thats due in about 3 weeks, and am wondering is it possible to "breed" flies in that time, and geta good cycle going (also do nypmhs eat maggots or infant flies?)
> 
> Can i simply catch wild flies, hope they lay maggots in the enclosure, and feed them till i get flies?
> 
> Before i go out to buy fly culture or anything, i want to from scratch to get a good fly-mantis cycle going.


I'm assuming you are talking about fruit flies since you are talking about oothecae.

I buy fruit flies online at buyfruitflies.com. Depending on the size of the mantis nymph prior to hatching, I get either melanogaster or hydei, the latter being a larger type of fruit fly. They come with their cultures that the adult flies will eat and lay eggs in, so it keeps work on your part at a minimum. Nymphs eat the flies, not the actual maggots. They are also flightless, so you don't have tiny flies flying around.

IF you want to start your own, you're going to get the kind that flies. Just leave out some rotten fruit in the summer in a jar, and an hour later there will be fruit flies in there. Put the lid on, and you'll have your future fruit fly culture. Cool them off in the fridge before feeding if you're going to go with the flying kind.


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2008)

Three weeks is enough time but you better get on it now. You can try to attract wild flies but I highly recommend you just buy a culture of flightless fruit flies.


----------



## Learnphysics (Mar 24, 2008)

Mantida said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about fruit flies since you are talking about oothecae.I buy fruit flies online at buyfruitflies.com. Depending on the size of the mantis nymph prior to hatching, I get either melanogaster or hydei, the latter being a larger type of fruit fly. They come with their cultures that the adult flies will eat and lay eggs in, so it keeps work on your part at a minimum. Nymphs eat the flies, not the actual maggots. They are also flightless, so you don't have tiny flies flying around.
> 
> IF you want to start your own, you're going to get the kind that flies. Just leave out some rotten fruit in the summer in a jar, and an hour later there will be fruit flies in there. Put the lid on, and you'll have your future fruit fly culture. Cool them off in the fridge before feeding if you're going to go with the flying kind.


Dam, buyfruitflies.com ships to america only, im in australia.

If anyone knows of any online websites that ship to australia/sydney?


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 24, 2008)

Learnphysics said:


> Dam, buyfruitflies.com ships to america only, im in australia.If anyone knows of any online websites that ship to australia/sydney?


Dam is right... I searched Yahoo! Australia for fruitflies and didnt come up with a single vendor... Aussies arent too keen on fruit flies it would seem. Your next best bet would be to put some apple slices in a jar and use them as bait to trap the wild flying type.

Becky ships to the UK... You might want to ask her about shipping to AU........ contact here here:

http://www.mantisplace.com/contact.html


----------

